# Using duct tape to hold down fan and heatsink to motherboard?



## ParsaAkbari (May 10, 2009)

Since the day I bought my computer there has been a problem with the holes where you screw the heatsink holder to the motherboard.

The problem was that the holes in the motherboards circuit board where too large causing the little tube that the screw attaches to, to slip out a few centimetres.

(If you did not understand my above explanation start reading from here)
This renders heatsink holder useless; unless I can find another way to attach it to the motherboard other than screwing it in.

Would using duct tape be a viable idea. I have some sort of duct tape that leaves less residue than normal duct tapes and im planning to use that. 
I don't have any thermal tape.
I am not going to put the duct tape directly in contact with my heatsink or processor, because that would most likely melt it.

If you need me to explain some more I will happily do so, but my main question is:
Would it be a good idea to stick duct tape to your motherboard.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would not recommend that for a number of reasons. First off duct tape may not hold the heatsink down firmly enough to ensure good contact with the CPU face. Second the adhesive duct tape uses can be corrosive and may damage the motherboard. Third I'm not sure if duct tape will conduct electricity or not, and I wouldn't recommend even electrical tape for the reasons stated above.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

give us the details about the setup: mobo, cpu, stock cooler or aftermarket? etc. (a picture would be nice if possible.)
then we can have a look for a proper permanent method. lots of different fastners available just a matter of finding one best suited to the job.


----------



## ParsaAkbari (May 10, 2009)

A heat sink fastener would not solve the problem. 
The problem isnt from the screwes, but the hole that you put the screws in.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

yes i know and there are adapters to compensate for such problems. since you aren't interested in futher assistance good luck with your efforts.


----------



## jolancer (Jul 5, 2004)

just get a plastic washer from a hardware store or something to slap on the back there were u say the tube slips out. or if your handy and have some tools layin around, can do what i do sometimes and create your own thing you need outa scrap material.


----------

